# Fixing Shed Floor



## HelenMA (May 19, 2012)

Hi,
I hope I'm posting in the right area, if not, I apologize. I'm trying to find out how to fix my shed floor. At about the center point it is bulging up making the floor uneven and making the door drag when opening and closing. I suspect the problem has been caused by the skunks and woodchucks that were living under the shed, that their burrowing caused it to rise. The shed is now all enclosed with wire to prevent any more critters butI still need to fix the floor. I took off the boards on the ramp so I could access underneath the shed and dug out as much as possible. I'm trying to find a longer shovel or something else to loosen the dirt and may then try a wet/dry vac to suction the rest out since the handle of the shovel is just so long. I know it sounds silly but I'm just trying to think of ideas.

My last resort is to take up the floor but I don't want to do that. When we built the shed, we used 2 layers of pressure treated plywood and finished it with a layer of regular plywood for a total of 3 layers. Any ideas or suggestions? The shed also has a lean-to attached. Thank you!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Is the plywood on the ground?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

It sounds like you will need to at least cut a hole in the floor, if you do it carefully you can add a couple blocks and put the same pieces back down after you level out the ground underneath when your through.
Photos might help ?


----------



## HelenMA (May 19, 2012)

When we built the shed my Uncle used stakes to raise the floor. I just remember three layers for the floor but it was not on the ground. I'll post some pics, been working on it all morning. The picture showing underneath the shed has a peice of vinyl siding there. I'm trying to take off the wire mesh to try and pull it out. But I've tried philips head, square, and star shaped screw heads but none are working. Inside you can see the slant to the left. I've been using a black plastic plumbing pipe and hammering it in under the shed then dumping the dirt but its a slow process! Thanks to all for offering suggestions! I REALLY appreciate it!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Is there any chance the rest of the shed has sunk and the bump is from one of the stakes in the ground?


----------



## HelenMA (May 19, 2012)

I guess its possible but I caught 2 woodchucks and 5 skunks living under there this past year. Also a few opossums. I think its from the burrowing but I might be wrong. Also, the door hits the floor more towards the center or when its open about halfway.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

If it's not too high and the plywood is thick enough, you might be able to plane the floor with a power planer, then coat it with whatever you're using to preserve the wood.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Looks like the door is metal Russ? I'm a contractor of 25 years Helen and I've never seen wild life raise a floor only cause it to sink, I do lots of work on country property. You might take a level and see if the back of the shed is higher than the front,if you don't have a long level you can lay a straight 2×4 on the floor and put a level on top of it. If the back is higher than the front then the front has sunk due to being undermined by those critters.


----------



## HelenMA (May 19, 2012)

I'll try the level to see if that's the case which it could very well be. I just did the side of the shed (inside the lean to) and removed the siding I could reach. The soil is right up against the bottom of the floor and packed hard. What I did notice is that the corner where the lean to attaches to the shed is off, a space is there. So that makes me think you are right Jim. How do I jack up the shed? I know I have to get those cement footings to put underneath to support it. Also, do I jack up the outer part of the lean too at the same time? Or is this something I should hire someone for? Russell, I tried sanding the area near the door but it needs alot of sanding. I might try that too again. Thanks again!!!


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

It looks like the floor joists are directly on the dirt. If that is the case, I'd think you would have to jack up the entire shed and install some deck piers under them after the ground is leveled, or have some concrete poured under it for a foundation. There is just no easy fix sometimes.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi Helen
Sorry I was gone this afternoon . I think you may be able to do it if you can round up some help. If you can get a block and a 8" section of a strong 4×4 your helper can use the block as a fulcrum to lift the sinking side of the shed and you put shims on top of your blocking that's closest to the sinking side of the shed. Of course removing a good amount of weight from the corner your lifting is going to make things easier. If you have enough clearance you might be able to place a piece of wood or concrete block on the ground and use a bottle jack to lift it perhaps add a larger concrete support and add shims. Even after you add enough shims to level the shed you may have to repeat the process until the block your shimming has completely settled. This can be a dangerous operation if not done right or if the shed falls while placing the shims in it could even be fatal and or damage the shed ,so if you try this do it at your own risk. If you pay to have it done it should not cost very much, I would guess $75-$150


----------

